# Vega and Sir Didymus (formerly Winston)



## jenfur427 (Apr 12, 2007)

I've been a lurker on the board for quite awhile, just to live vicariously thru you guys that have a bun in yourlife. I've kind of been hinting about getting a bunny to my boyfriend(we live together). We live in an apt right now, but we've both agreedthat we want a flemish giant when we get a house in a year. We've beento a few pet stores lately just so he can hold and play with one, justto get him on board with the idea of a bunny (he's only ever had dogs).We were tossing around the idea of eventually having two bunnies, causeeveryone needs a friend, LOL. I've been talking to one lady who livesabout an hour away, but after talking to her, am leary about getting abunny from her. From what I understand in her emails, I think she sellsthem at 4 weeks, and I know that's not right. I've been looking atPetfinder, and found out that the Missouri House Rabbit Society isabout half an hour from me. Last night we were sitting on the couch,looking at all the NIC cages. My boyfriend turns to me, and asks me"Are you asking for a bunny right now?" I didn't say anything, cause ifI did and he said no, than that would be the end of the discussion,LOL. But he asked me if a bunny would make me happy, and I nodded, sohe said that we could. He even said that since we've agreed on one, weshould adopt one from the shelter! I've had bunnies before, and amsuper excited to have one back in my life! Just wanted to share myexcitement. I'm just waiting to hear back from the shelter, wish meluck!


----------



## ~Tracey~ (Apr 12, 2007)

Aww welcome and good luck with the bunny :bunnydance:


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 12, 2007)

OOoh, good luck!!! It's great that'syou're going to get a shelter rabbit - so many there are awesome andjust need a good home.Can't wait for you to getyour bun and put up some pictures. 

Welcome to the forum!

_____________
Nadia


----------



## jenfur427 (Apr 16, 2007)

My boyfriend and I finally finished the cage. Hedid end up cutting off a part of his finger when he was cutting thetile though. But he's okay now. We went to the Missouri House RabbitSociety on saturday to check it out. We fell in love with a mini lopfemale there. Apparently someone left her in her carrier in a recyclingbin. I just sent pics of the cage to the rescue for approval, and we'rejust waiting to her back from them. The cage is 3x3x2. Wish us luck! Weare going to get some more toys and hidey houses for the cage (bun withbe a house bun anyway) but we wanted to see what size she was. Welooked at so many buns that we can't remember how big she was, LOL.


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 16, 2007)

That is an amazing cage!! You're goingto have one spoiled bunny on your hands. You shoulddefinately post your cage picture in the NIC Cages only thread in thephoto forum section.

____________
Nadia


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 16, 2007)

That is amazing! Want to build one for me? 

Also I admire the work you are putting into this.


----------



## Runestonez (Apr 16, 2007)

Just a little FYI! We have a loppy boythat lives in an NIC cage too! I would strongly suggest zipties to strengthen the shelves if you haven't already! Heis full grown...and when he gets to bouncing around in there!Wow! Somedays he can make the whole thing shake!LOL We ziptied all our grid panelsso they wouldn'tpop apart...but I am *REALLY* glad we zip tied theshelves! I'm certain Dandi would have bounced his wee buttright thru onto the bottom shelf already if we hadn't!


----------



## naturestee (Apr 16, 2007)

That's a great looking cage! I'm surethe people at the HRS will love it too. I can't imagine whyyou wouldn't get approved.

Congrats on your soon-to-be new bun! :bouquet:


----------



## jenfur427 (Apr 16, 2007)

We have zip ties along with the connectors. Theyare in the openings along the corners of the grids (does that makesense? LOL). My BF is a little OCD, and he didn't want the zip ties tobe showing, LOL. We did add another grid to the top floor, so it's asquare instead of an L shape. I didn't want the bun to fall from thetop to the bottom of the cage. I just have to have Jake (my BF) cutanother piece of tile to finish it off. I heard back from the rabbitshelter, we get to pick her up tonight after 7! She a mini lop. Fromwhat I've seen from pics online, I think she's a sable point. But I'llpost pics when we get her. Thanks for your help, I'm super excited!


----------



## Runestonez (Apr 16, 2007)

Yay! Congrats on your bunn!!:jumpforjoy:


----------



## Bassetluv (Apr 16, 2007)

Oh, I agree, that is going to be one very happybunny! (And I hope your poor bf's finger is healing...ouch!) Very nicecage setup...

Imagine...she will be going from a dumpster abandonment to a loving, happy home. 

I'm looking forward to pics of her; she sounds gorgeous :inlove:


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 16, 2007)

Wow...that's big enough for TWO buns, hehe! 

WONDERFUL job on the cage...and I really have to say that I reallyadmire all you've already done for your bunny...and you haven't evenbrought her home yet! That's so wonderful andrefreshing...you have no idea! 

Kudos to you...and yes, please post that in the NIC cage photo thread(in the Photo Philes section). It would me such a perfectaddition to the other pics there. 

Hugs!

Rosie &amp; the Herd :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:

P.S. If you find the shelves bowing under your bun's weight,you can get wooden dowels and zip tie them underneath thelevels. That's all you'll need to strengthen them.


----------



## jenfur427 (Apr 16, 2007)

We did buy some wooden dowels, but are waitingto see if we actually need them before we attach them. I'm just sothankful to my DBF for helping me make the cage (he probably did 75% ofthe work, plus cutting the tiles was a PITA). We pick her uptonight, I'm SOOOOOOO excited! When my BF gets home, I'lltake another pic and add it to the NIC cages thread, I don'tknow how to download from his camera. Thank you so much for yoursupport guys!


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 16, 2007)

YAY!! You get your baby tonight!! WONDERFUL!!

I can't wait to see pics of your girl! 

Hugs!!


----------



## savi (Apr 16, 2007)

I love your cage, I think you will have a very happy bunny:bunnydance:


----------



## FlopsnWills (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi!:wave2I'm from Missouri as well..so great to see someone else from this boring ol' state. Your bunnymansion looks wonderful and I can't wait to see your new addition.

Natalie :bunnydance:


----------



## BinkyRabbit33 (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm a little late, but awesome cage! it looks great. I cant wait to see pictures, good luck! :bunnydance::colors:


----------



## juicyjuicee (Apr 16, 2007)

The cage looks great. I love the tiles butyoushould also try laying something down so he doesn't slideacross the floor.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 16, 2007)

Awesome cage and I'm so happy you're going toget your rabbit......make sure we get LOTS of photos...don't forget tostart a "bunny blog" too!

Peg


----------



## missyscove (Apr 17, 2007)

Congratulations! Make sure we gets lots of pictures!


----------



## Haley (Apr 17, 2007)

Im so excited for you! The cage looks great. I cant wait to see lots of pics of your little one!


----------



## jenfur427 (Apr 17, 2007)

We have blankets layed across her floor. Webrought her home last night. Her adoption papers say she is an "AshColored Holland Lop". We got her home and let her come out of thecarrier. Not 5 minutes after she was here checking things out, she waslaying on the floor with her legs straight out. My BF and I wereplaying a board game, and she kept coming up to us for scratches. Hefinally got to see a binky last night, she did one too close to thewall and bounced off of it, LOL. I'll post pics when I figure out howto download from the camera.


----------



## jenfur427 (Apr 17, 2007)

We've named her Vega. She's doing great so far, goes back to her cage to potty. No accidents so far! Is she a sable point?


----------



## jenfur427 (Apr 17, 2007)

Couple more pics. She does have helicopter ears, sometimes they both lay down, but she usually has one up and one down.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 17, 2007)

Ummm Can I have her?


----------



## Bassetluv (Apr 17, 2007)

*jenfur427 wrote:*


> We have blankets layed across her floor. We brought her homelast night. Her adoption papers say she is an "Ash Colored HollandLop". We got her home and let her come out of the carrier. Not 5minutes after she was here checking things out, she was laying on thefloor with her legs straight out. My BF and I were playing a boardgame, and she kept coming up to us for scratches. He finally got to seea binky last night, she did one too close to the wall and bounced offof it, LOL. I'll post pics when I figure out how to download from thecamera.


That's amazing...she was _SO_ meant to live with you guys! Justlook at her in the pic you posted, stretched out and totally relaxed.Looks like you do have one very happy bunny! (And you know,Idefinitely believe that rescue bunnies (or dogs, or cats)understand totally that they have been rescued, and they never forgetit...you will most likely have an incredible bond with your girl...)


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 17, 2007)

Aw, Vega is beautiful! She soundsreally sweet, too. You're so lucky to have found her andshe's a lucky girl to have you.


----------



## rabb1tmad (Apr 17, 2007)

Congratulations!

Wow, she looks beautiful. Vega is obviously very happy with her new home and her humans, she looks so chilled.


----------



## Munchkin (Apr 17, 2007)

Awww she is lovely, and totally agreed thatthere is something special in the bond with a shelter rabbit - they areso much more trusting when you treat them well.

Great work on her cage too - totally impressed over here. Enjoy her!!!


----------



## naturestee (Apr 17, 2007)

She's gorgeous! And look how wellshe's settled in already! That diva bun knows when she has agood thing going.

She has that "I own you" expression down pat!


----------



## missyscove (Apr 17, 2007)

Congratulations! She seems to love her new home.


----------



## jenfur427 (Apr 18, 2007)

I made some changes to Vega's cage. I wanted itto be easier for her to jump to the top level. Originally she had asecond shelf and a third floor. Now she has a second and third step,and a fourth floor. Small change, but it seems to be working out a lotbetter. Plus you can now see the rugs in there. I'll also post a pic Itook of her today, she doesn't seem fazed at all by my 18 month old ormy dog.


----------



## Michaela (Apr 18, 2007)

I missed this thread somehow. 

Congratulations!!:elephant: What a cutie, she seems so happy! And a super cool cage! What a lucky girl!:biggrin:


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 18, 2007)

Ok I said the bunny is cute but so is the BABY! Ohhh


----------



## jenfur427 (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks JadeIcing! That's Jasmin, my 18 month old. I also have another daughter. Arielle will be 4 next month.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 18, 2007)

Oh wow. Soooo cute.


----------



## myLoki (Apr 18, 2007)

Your familiy is adorable! 



t.


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 18, 2007)

Wow...what a beautiful family you have!! Each of them so precious! 

Vega looks so comfy and happy...she was so meant for you! Good job, new bunny mommy!! 

I just love hearing when a bun gets the perfect, happy home. 

Welcome home, sweet Vega!! 

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## undergunfire (Apr 18, 2007)

Somehow I have missed this thread as well. I have been so busy lately!


I want to say congratulations of Vega. She is just gorgeous and her name is amazing. I also love her cage very much!

I look forward to many more happy stories and pictures of this beautiful bunny .



_- Amy (Mallory, Morgan, and Madilyn-Mae):hearts_


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 19, 2007)

Just catching this thread now and all I can say is:

Great cage, beautiful bunny, gorgeous family . Vegacertainly seems to have settled in quickly and looks so relaxed andhappy. Look forward to seeing and hearing more 

Jan


----------



## clarzoo (Apr 19, 2007)

I just wanted to say congratulations on your newbunny! I replied on your thread about what color she is over in theRabbitry, but wanted to come over here too. That cage is just beautiful!

She looks so happy with you and your beautiful family! :bunnydance:


----------



## jenfur427 (Apr 19, 2007)

Couple of pics I just snapped.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi there! Just catching thisthread. I love the cage you guys built! Vega is socute, and that's a great name too, how'd you come up with it?

Your daughters are too cute.

I look forward to hearing and seeing more!


----------



## Haley (Apr 19, 2007)

Your girls are just gorgeous (Vega included) 

Want me to move this to the blogs so you can just keep posting pics here? 

Vega looks so happy in her new home! And your girls look like theyre very good with her!


----------



## jenfur427 (Apr 20, 2007)

Feel free to move it Haley, thank you! I'm still figuring out the website and where things should go.

The Missouri House Rabbit Society named her Windy Lou. We thought itwas cute, but we thought, "New life, new name". We were trying to comeup with something that stood for luck. Thoughs of luck eventuallyturned into thoughts of gambling (need luck to gamble, right?) Mostgambling happens in Vegas, so we just put a feminine spin on it. Hence,Vega! 

She has free run of the living room/dining room/kitchen/long hallwayfrom about 7AM to 9PM (her cage is open for her to come and go). Still,when we put her in her cage around 9ish for us to go to bed, and she'llstill paw and bite the bars. Like being out of the cage for 14 hourswasn't enough, LOL.


----------



## jenfur427 (Apr 27, 2007)

My BF snapped these pics tonight.











Vega's favorite spot in the house.






Her other favorite spot


----------



## binkies (Apr 27, 2007)

Wow! Look at that huge cage in the background! Somebunny is very spoiled and obviously happy.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 27, 2007)

Aww the two of you look so cute. I love her color. I repeat she would look good with my Dallas.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 27, 2007)

Aww, those pics are great, Jenfur. Youcansee the love between you two. That bond didn'ttake long, did it?  It's so sweet.


----------



## jenfur427 (Apr 27, 2007)

Yeah, we love her! She's such a snuggle bun,follows me from room to room. There have been times when she's run intomy feet cause she's following me so close. At night, I lay on the floorto watch TV, and Vega has claimed my back as her personal seat, LOL.


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 27, 2007)

Aww!! Vega's so adorable!! I just love the variations in her coloring!  What a beauty!

And yes, LOVE that cage...how big is it? Wonderful! 

I love how happy she looks...what a cutie-pie! 

It looks like you spoil one another...that's so cute...


----------



## jenfur427 (Apr 27, 2007)

The cage is 3x3x2. She still refuses to groom methough. If I put my hand under her chin, she'll nudge it until herforehead is under my hand. Brat, LOL.


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 27, 2007)

Great pics - yes, you can definately feel the love . Vega is such a pretty girl!

Jan


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 28, 2007)

That's the same size my Trixie's cage is...NICE SIZE!! 

Yep...my Flower is the only one that'll groom me...and she's a rescue,so I wonder sometimes if she thinks she HAS to for us to still want herhere. Little does she know, she's not goin'ANYWHERE!! 

My other two girls...not a chance. They love me, they justshow it in other ways, like nuzzling up to my face when I'm laying onthe floor with them (Maisie), and bounding over everytime they see myhand in their cage like I'm offering them the best treat in the world(Trixie). They're so sweet...wouldn't trade my girls or boysfor the WORLD!! 

(I would post what my boys do...but as they're not here yet, I can't really do that...hehe!)

*jenfur427 wrote: *


> The cage is 3x3x2. Shestill refuses to groom me though. If I put my hand under her chin,she'll nudge it until her forehead is under my hand. Brat, LOL.


----------



## jenfur427 (May 4, 2007)

Some of these pics I posted in other threads, but I wanted the share them here.

Miss Vega and my dog Jasper have become good friends. The first twopics I took a couple of days ago, the next pic I took yesterday. Sorryabout the bad angle on that one, I knew that if I stood up, they wouldboth move. So I took a sneak photo from the top.
















The next pics are of Miss Vega and her daddy.


----------



## Flashy (May 4, 2007)

Wow, you have a stunning family there, yourself included. You all, Vega too, are stunning. 

Vegalooks like she thoroughly loves life with you, which is grand.

The pics are absolutely lovely


----------



## LuvaBun (May 4, 2007)

Wonderful pics! I just love how Vega has settledin and gets on with everyone, whether they are kids oradults, human or furred .

Jan


----------



## tailof2rabbits (May 4, 2007)

she's beautiful and incredibly lucky. i can'tbelieve someone left her in a recycling bin.  that's an awesome cage.i saved it to my desktop to show the hubby when he gets home. pile onthe guilt. :nasty: we just made our own condo (they have separatecages, this one's just for play) and it still needs work.


----------



## jenfur427 (May 9, 2007)

Sorry for the wait, photobucket was acting slow!

Snuggysmom's husband dropped off Winston, now named Sir Didymus, offaround noon. So far everything looks good. He is GORGEOUS, but verytimid. When I was putting together his cage, he would lean forward tosniff at me, and then thump. Right now Miss Vega and Sir Didymus aresitting on their second levels, grooming themselves. I think it's agood sign. Here are a few pics I just snapped.






Hey, who's that new guy down there?













Maybe I'll come down and look...













Hmmm, still not sure yet.













I think I'm being shy...












Okay, I'll come say hi...












I think I like you.














But I'm not sure...












Was I a nice girl, momma?













I hope I'm still your favorite.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 9, 2007)

Aw, they look great, Jen. It's nicethat you were able to put his cage beside Vega's. I REALLYREALLY REALLY hope and pray they become the best of friends. 

Bonded pairs are the best!


----------



## jenfur427 (May 9, 2007)

I really think it's looking good. Right now MissVega is laying sprawled out next to her food bowl, which is the wallthat faces Sir Didymus' cage. He is on the top level, grooming himself.When Vega goes up to the top of her cage, he's on the top level of his,stretching up to look at her.


----------



## Haley (May 9, 2007)

Yay!

The cage looks great and I love the name. Im a huge Labrynth/Bowie fan.Too bad Vega's name isnt something like Sara or Ambrosia 

He looks like he's getting settled in nicely. He will probably takesome time to feel at home. I think I would give him at leasta few days before formally introducing them to one another. That wayhe's not so scared.

Im so happy he found a loving home with you!


----------



## jenfur427 (May 9, 2007)

LOL, my BF just called, and asked me "The NIC grids have taken over the house, haven't they???" LOL


----------



## jenfur427 (May 9, 2007)

Yeah, Haley, I would have loved to do a theme, but we didn't know that when we got Vega. 

I'm going to let him hang out for a couple of days, and just get usedto the enviroment. I think they both like each other though, groomingthemselves, laying on the sides of their cages that are closest to theother.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 9, 2007)

His and Penelope's cages were next to each otherbefore and they would lay side by side on the second level all thetime, touching through the bars(his cage wasto theright of Penelope's). 

It sounds like it's going well so far. I have a good feeling!


----------



## jenfur427 (May 9, 2007)

Sir Didymus is settling in. I opened his door totake a couple of pics and give him some parsley and cilantro, and hejust laid there and looked at me. After I snapped two pics, I left hisdoor open and went to get new batteries for my camera. About 5 minuteslater, he came out and checked things out. I just sat down so Iwouldn't spook him. He would come within 3 feet of me, lean and sniffin my direction and scamper off. He kept going back to his cage, andthen would come back out.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 9, 2007)

Aw, he looks so relaxed with his legs out behind him. 

Isn't it too cute how he carefully leans out, sniffs, and inches andcrawls his way toward new stuff? He's a very cautious boy!


----------



## jenfur427 (May 9, 2007)

Yeah, I already love him, you can tell he wantsto break out of his shell. I really hope he likes it here. I gave himone of Vega's grass mats, and he really likes it. He was scratching atit and chewing on it. And I gave her one of his rattles, and she's beentossing it around her cage. 

Thank you Laura for setting this up. And thank your husband for me too! I hope he has a safe trip home, whenever that is.


----------

